# Paph. Nivesque Satin 'Silver Creek' HCC/AOS



## brianlang (Sep 15, 2010)

This was awarded a 79 pt. HCC at the chicago judging center on Sat 9-11-10.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

a complex!  
Some people here love the pinks and whites!!


----------



## brianlang (Sep 15, 2010)

it's actually a primary hybrid. the cross is niveum x esquirolei


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 15, 2010)

is it your's?
if so, congrats and welcome to slippertalk


----------



## emydura (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations. That is very nice. I could never have imagined that cross would turn out so well.

David


----------



## toddybear (Sep 15, 2010)

Yaaahhh niveum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 15, 2010)

Hummmm... I bet an awarded Nivesque Satin is a very rare find indeed!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap: Congratulations!!
I keep saying when of these Saturdays I should go to judging!


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 15, 2010)

You definitely should, Rose. It's fun, and you learn a lot.

Brian, do you want a copy of this?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2010)

WHAT!!!???? Brian - did you leave something out - like How many flowers are on that plant??? :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 15, 2010)

6 flowers and 4 buds.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW... Very interesting hybrid indeed....  I like it very much,...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome, Brian. I knew one of these would get awarded eventually. Glad I got a couple before I got out of dodge.


----------



## brianlang (Sep 15, 2010)

6 flowers and 4 buds on 7 inflorescences, natural spread 10.2 cm x 7.3 cm. yes li'lfrog send me a copy of that. i like your pic better than mine. i can grow them pretty well , but my photography skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice, thanx for the info. THat did come out nice. WHere'd you get it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Brian, welcome to Slippertalk!

I do think this is an unusual flower, with it's wavy petals and dorsal sepal. But quite lovely, I think.


----------



## brianlang (Sep 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanx for the info. THat did come out nice. WHere'd you get it?



I got a flask of these from Bloomfields Orchids at least 15 years ago


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 15, 2010)

wow. that's a long time!
have they been blooming or is this one of the first to bloom?


----------



## hardy (Sep 16, 2010)

Very beautiful, and unusual too!! Congratulations :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 16, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> wow. that's a long time!
> have they been blooming or is this one of the first to bloom?



To answer from my experience... Brian has exhibited a couple different clones of this grex religiously in the Blackhawk OS's (Rockford, IL) display at the Milwaukee show (mid-September) every year for maybe the past six or seven years, possibly more. They can bloom other seasons too, and Brian's Nivesque Satins pop up in other shows here and there throughout the year. They are specimen plants in pots 6" and up (mostly larger) and filling the pots. Brian can grow the pants off Paphs, and he has some real classics! A couple divisions of this grex from Brian now reside in Orlando, FL. I love this cross! It takes the best of both parents. The full segments, nice form, and white background of niveum and the gentle waviness, pink overlay (brown becomes pink in these cases- thankfully), and tall stem from hir v esq. Now if Brian could get the white chalk off his plants' leaves... oke:  His plants seem to love it though.


----------



## brianlang (Sep 16, 2010)

hey ernie that white chalk ( lime deposits from my well water) is how i can tell my plants froms everyone else's lol. and you are right about the blooming on these, usually a couple times a year for me. they do start blooming at a young age and these have bloomed every year for at least 10 -12 years.


----------



## etex (Sep 16, 2010)

:clap::clap:Congrats!! Awesome blooms!! Great growing!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Bender, er...Brian, and welcome to the forum! It's good to have another midwesterner to compare notes with.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats Brian, :clap: a beautiful plant and well grown. Bring a division along for me to the Milwaukee show. :evil: Actually I would be happy with a division of your second best if this one isn't already divided.


----------



## Candace (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats, it's a beauty.


----------



## brianlang (Sep 16, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Congrats Brian, :clap: a beautiful plant and well grown. Bring a division along for me to the Milwaukee show. :evil: Actually I would be happy with a division of your second best if this one isn't already divided.



hey leo, i'm not gonna divide this one yet, but i might still have a couple divisions of others in the greenhouse. i'll have to look and see what i got left, also i have 10 flasks of one of my crosses ( Paph. Joe Headrick x insigne fma. sanderianum 'Silver Creek' HCC/AOS) available , if you're interested.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 16, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Congrats Brian, :clap: a beautiful plant and well grown. Bring a division along for me to the Milwaukee show. :evil: Actually I would be happy with a division of your second best if this one isn't already divided.



Have fun. Milwaukee corresponds with Lakeland (Ridge OS) show down here. I doubt we'll get the awesome Milwaukee breakfast and lunch (mmm, brats) down here.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2010)

Bloomfield as in Joe Kunisch?
OOPS! Yes, Welcome from NYC!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats! its lovely


----------



## John M (Sep 16, 2010)

I would've expected such a cross to have deformity issues; but, obviously you don't have that problem. It's beautiful and it's award is well deserved. Congratulations and welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely form and all those dots! I actually like the wavy look of the petals.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 17, 2010)

John M said:


> I would've expected such a cross to have deformity issues; but, obviously you don't have that problem. It's beautiful and it's award is well deserved. Congratulations and welcome to Slippertalk!



John, I've seen these bloom sometimes with some color break, but never deformed.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2010)

Very interesting cross, I like it a lot (esp. because of the esquirolei part)!!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw "Silver Creek' HCC/AOS in person at Milwaukee show, Wisc. Orchid Soc. It is a lovely plant, nice natural spread, great color. And I picked up one of the other seedlings from this grex. Thanks Brian.


----------



## Pete (Sep 23, 2010)

nice one. very cool and unseen cross.


----------

